# Favorite Albums (or CDs)



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

What are your favorite record albums (or CDs)?

Some of mine:

1. "Graceland" by Paul Simon 
2. "Flying Cowboys" by Rickie Lee Jones
3. "Abbey Road" by The Beatles
4. "The Final Cut" by Pink Floyd
5. "Return of the Grievious Angel" by Gram Parsons
6. "At Folsom Prison" by Johnny Cash
7. "All the Roadrunning" by Mark Knopfler
8. "Imus Ranch Record Vol. 1" by various 
9. "Sweetheart of the Rodeo" by the Byrds
10. "American IV: The Man Comes Around" by Johnny Cash


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oh! I can never do this type of thing. My head explodes with choice. 

Err.... 

Hear Nothing, See Nothing, Say Nothing - Discharge
Back in Black - AC/DC
Mutter - Rammstein
Gravest Hits - the Cramps
Antichrist Superstar - Marilyn Manson
Killing Joke - Killing Joke (2008)
Parallel Lines - Blondie 
Overkill - Motorhead 
Best of - The Pogues 
The Clash - The Clash
We Are The League - Anti-Nowhere League 
Tattooed Beat Messiah - Zodiac Mindwarp 
Never Mind The Bollocks - Sex Pistols 
Sings Jacques Brel - Scott Walker
1987 What the F*** Is Going On? - JAMs

Ask me again tomorrow for an entirely different list. :redface:


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Neil Young - Harvest
Die Kreuzen - Die Kreuzen
Cro Mags - Age Of Quarrel
Oddfellows Casino - Winter Creatures
Pooka - Pooka

i'll return to this after lunch, "mad props" on the Acdc and Discharge Shaver.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Mr Humphries said:


> Neil Young - Harvest
> Die Kreuzen - Die Kreuzen
> Cro Mags - Age Of Quarrel
> Oddfellows Casino - Winter Creatures
> ...


I have seen Discharge play live about 50 times - most recently last year in a quaint little boozer not far from my home.

The audience of studded leather mohican types were out-done by my bright blue linen jacket, pink shirt and burnt orange polka dot pocket square. :redface:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

No Parking on the Dance Floor by Midnight Star
Black Vinyl Shoes by The Shoes
Holy Diver by Dio
Frequency by Nick Gilder
Mountain Dance by Dave Grusin
Dirty Mind by Prince
Bandwagonesque by Teenage Fan Club
Terminal Jive by Sparks
E=mc2 by Giorgio Moroder
Headhunters by Herbie Hancock
Bad Girls by Donna Summer
From A to B by New Musik
Adolescent Sex by Japan
Madonna by Madonna

I also really love Judas Priest, Maze, AC/DC, Hall & Oates, Steely Dan, and Grover Washington Jr., and they each made tons of phenomenal albums, but none that are as perfect as the ones above.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

L-feld said:


> No Parking on the Dance Floor by Midnight Star
> Black Vinyl Shoes by The Shoes
> Holy Diver by Dio
> Frequency by Nick Gilder
> ...


Sparks and Giorgio Moroder are sterling artists in their own right but together become a match made in Heaven.

In fact didn't they collaborate on a song which was number one all over Heaven, as I recall?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Blonde on Blonde Dylan
The Turning Point Mayall
Back to the Roots Mayall
Ice Water Leo Kottke
If You Can believe Your Eyes and Ears John Phillips
Tea For the Tillerman Cat stevens
Best of Jethro Tull Ian Anderson
Concert for George Everybody
35th Anniversary  Dylan
Willy and the Poor Boys CCR
From Every Stage Joan Baez


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Sparks and Giorgio Moroder are sterling artists in their own right but together become a match made in Heaven.
> 
> In fact didn't they collaborate on a song which was number one all over Heaven, as I recall?


Haha yes indeed. Terminal Jive was also produced by Moroder, just a year after No. 1 Song in Heaven.

Not only was Moroder amazing on his own, but he had the taste to collaborate with some of the other greats of his period, which frequently resulted in an incredible synergy of talent. Unfortunately, this was frequently limited to one off singles. Can you imagine a whole album's worth of Moroder/Blondie, Moroder/Japan, Moroder/Human League, etc?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Haha yes indeed. Terminal Jive was also produced by Moroder, just a year after No. 1 Song in Heaven.
> 
> Not only was Moroder amazing on his own, but he had the taste to collaborate with some of the other greats of his period, which frequently resulted in an incredible synergy of talent. Unfortunately, this was frequently limited to one off singles. Can you imagine a whole album's worth of Moroder/Blondie, Moroder/Japan, Moroder/Human League, etc?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Don't neglect the mighty Sigue Sigue Sputnik - one of my favourite Moroder produced bands. :icon_smile:


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

If I had to pick a small selection:

Simple Minds - Glittering Prize
Dido - No Angel
Big Country - Through a Big Country
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

I could probably name a dozen more, but these are the ones that spring to mind.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Don't neglect the mighty Sigue Sigue Sputnik - one of my favourite Moroder produced bands. :icon_smile:


Hahahahha, what a great concept they were. I actually didn't realize Moroder produced that album.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJH_of_Doom (Apr 3, 2013)

Black Sabbath = Paranoid
Thin Lizzy - Jailbreak
Alice In Chains - Dirt
Kyuss - Welcome to Sky Valley
Mastodon - Crack The Skye
Blind Melon - Blind Melon
Mad Season - Above
Pearl Jam - Ten
Converge - Jane Doe
Faith No More - The Real Thing

Top 10 lists are so hard. I could easily produce a top 10 for each genre that I like for the past 5 decades.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Girls Can Tell by Spoon 
(really any Spoon album could make this list)
London Calling by The Clash
Modern Life is Rubbish by Blur
Hot Shots Part Two by The Beta Band
Lubbock (On Everything) by Terry Allen
The Last Romance by Arab Strap
If Your Feeling Sinister by Belle and Sebastian
Phases and Stages by Willie Nelson
Honkeytonk Masquerade by Joe Ely
These Four Walls by We Were Promised Jetpacks

Just a quick top ten. As someone else said, ask me tomorrow and it'll be completely different.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Moondance - Van Morrison
Incunabula - Autechre
Kind Of Blue - Miles Davis
Stop Making Sense - Talking Heads
Hard Normal Daddy - Squarepusher
The Sting Soundtrack - Marvin Hamlisch/Scott Joplin
Computerworld - Kraftwerk
Richard D. James Album - Aphex Twin
Live from Studio A - Johnny Frigo
Graceland - Paul Simon

Roughly the top 10. Could swap out any of the following....
The Goldberg Variations - Glenn Gould / Bach
Sailing the Seas of Cheese - Primus
Stardust - Willie Nelson
Live at Fulsom Prison - Johnny Cash
Jaco Pastorious - Jaco Pastorious
Module 2 - Bochum Welt
Jazz Breaks Volume 5 - DJ Food

I won't bother listing the classical stuff I like. 

My favorite song of all time is probably Rhapsody in Blue. I can tell because I get upset when some hot-shot concert pianist butchers it.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

jbmcb said:


> Kind Of Blue - Miles Davis
> 
> ... My favorite song of all time is probably Rhapsody in Blue. I can tell because I get upset when some hot-shot concert pianist butchers it.


Kind of Blue defines The Best Music Ever Made to me. Funny, since when my uncle first played Miles for me I wondered, what's the big deal? I finally figured it out.

Do you like Previn's performances of Rhapsody? They're my favorites. I also love pretty much everything Previn recorded with the Pittsburgh.

I love that old Nazi Karajan's version of the Beethoven symphonies that he recorded with the Berlin Philharmonic.

Lots of other favorites here, including Who's Next, Chris Botti When I Fall In Love, Traffic Low Spark, Derek Trucks Band Joyful Noise, Bruce Hornsby Big Swing Face (his least popular record ever). And you can play me anything by Stevie Ray Vaughn, any time you like.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Sublime-Sublime
Snoop Dogg-Doggystyle
Limp Bizkit-Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water
N.W.A.-Straight Outta Compton
Run DMC-Raising Hell
Guns N' Roses-Appetite for Destruction
Drivin N Cryin-Mystery Road
Haydn-String Quartets
J.S. Bach-The Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

Jazz:
Somethin' Else by Cannonball Adderley

Rock:
Achtung Baby by U2

Indie:
In the Reins by Calexico/Iron & Wine


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Pet Sounds


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

1. Frampton Comes Alive
2. Hotel California - The Eagles
3. Tales of Mystery and Imagination - Alan Parsons Project
4. When I Look in Your Eyes - Diana Krall
5. Point of Know Return - Kansas


----------

